# Composers similar to Kapustin



## wax

I've recently become acquainted with Kapustin, and I really love the way he creates jazzy sounds while at the same time being really technically precise. 

e.g. Concert Etudes (op 40), Variations (op 41), Spice Island (op 117).

Spice Island is such a cool name too... anyway, I wanted to find more music like his. It seems to be an entirely unique genre to him, though, such a cool fusion of jazz and classical. Any suggestions would be wonderful!


----------



## DrKilroy

Kapustin is a great composer!  It is not so easy to find similar ones, though. A few recommendations from me: 

Late works by Rachmaninoff - it can be heard that Kapustin is influenced by Rachmaninoff, I have even recognized some similar harmonies and passages in their pieces. They certainly contain less jazz elements, but still you can hear some, especially in the 4th Piano Concerto and the Paganini Rhapsody.

Stravinsky - I am not sure if Kapustin is influenced by him, but still, there are some connections I can see. By all means try the Ebony Concerto - the only outright jazzy piece by Stravinsky (there is another one I believe, but it is rather rare) and a very successful attempt at composing for a jazz band. However, some of his other neoclassical works use harmonies that are also utilized by jazz musicians. If you enjoy the precision and mechanical drive of some of Kapustin's music, you can ecounter them in Stravinsky, too.

There were many composers influenced by jazz in 20th century. Apart from those mentioned above, look for Gershwin, Milhaud (La creation du monde), Tansman (Sonatine transatlantique), Ravel (Violin Sonata, Piano Concerti) or Schulhoff. 


Best regards, Dr


----------



## joen_cph

I like Kapustin´s chamber works in particular. There isn´t really anyone else like him; classical composers occasionally excelling in jazz don´t really obtain the same results, IMO.

Further examples of composed jazz have been supplied by Bohuslav Martinu, Jaroslav Jezek, Friedrich Gulda, George Antheil, Aaron Copland, Constant Lambert, and Richard Rodney Bennett, among others.


----------



## norman bates

wax said:


> It seems to be an entirely unique genre to him, though, such a cool fusion of jazz and classical. Any suggestions would be wonderful!


I don't know if there are other composers doing pieces for piano like him, but if you're looking for music that mixes jazz and classical there's a lot of stuff. I'm not sure if you are aware of that and you're looking for written jazzy pieces for piano similar to what Kapustin does or if you're interested in "third stream music" in general (even if without improvisation).


----------



## Alypius

I can't think of anyone on the classical side of things. But on the jazz side (especially European jazz labels such as ECM), check out the following. All these pianists have strong classical backgrounds which they bring to their piano solo work or to their piano trios:

*Brad Mehldau (_Live in Tokyo_ (Nonesuch, 2003). Also: 
_The Art of the Trio, vol. 3: Songs_ (Nonesuch, 1999)
_Ode_ (Nonesuch, 2013))










*Marcin Wasilewski (_January_ (ECM, 2008); also: _Faithful_ (ECM, 2011))










*Aaron Parks (_Arborescence_ (ECM, 2013); also _Invisible Cinema_ (Blue Note, 2008))










*Colin Vallon (_Rruga_ (ECM, 2011))

*Wolfert Brederode (_Post Scriptum_ (ECM, 2011)

*Herbie Hancock (_The Piano_ (Columbia, 1979))


----------



## PetrB

Erwin Schulhoff:

Hot Music





Suite Dansante En Jazz





5 Etudes de Jazz


----------

